# What is your favourite spell?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

The thread on favourite lores of magic got me thinking; if you could pick one spell to always take with you no matter which army you had, what would it be and why?

I think my favourite is probably The Bear's Anger; with such a low casting value and remain in play, the spell is fantastic as it increases attacks, strength and toughness on the target.

_Bear in mind that we cannot discuss the spells in too much detail, so try to remain vague as everyone should have access to a rulebook at least, even if they don’t it is easy enough to give an idea of what the spell does without numbers._


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Curse of the lepper its great. Even if it gets dispelled the next turn it could create the oppotunity to be devastating.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Pit of Shades/ Flames of the Phoenix, both unit destroyers


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Conflaguration of Doom, not because it's a great spell, but because I've been really really lucky with it on a few occasions. It's damage potential is low enough that it doesn't really draw out the scrolls, but if it keeps going it can wipe units out.


----------



## The Shadow Veil (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm with arhain, flames of the pheonix all the way, be it with a dedicated caster or just for a turn, its devastating. Brilliant!:biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

=DDDDD. All the last spells of the Warriors of Chaos Lores. Each one of those has the potential to be a huge killer for units.

Slaanesh and Nurlge can do huge amounts of damage to T3 troops.

Tzeentch - psh, what troops? They're not there no more.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I love all the new Chaos spells but that one in the Tzeentch lores that kills units outright is just wickedly cool.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I'm more likely to face this now than use it myself I've always likes the Plague spell from the Skaven list


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The Oxen Stands is great as it helps me as a WE player so much as we aren't great in CC, but for any army it's good to have and once again low casting. Hey squeek maybe you should have one for best damage spell for all round situations and best strategic spell for all manner of scenarios.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Best Damage spell has to be Flames of the Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Curse of the lepper its great. Even if it gets dispelled the next turn it could create the oppotunity to be devastating.


Seconding this - either it slowly saps an enemy unit of their S and T or they have to waste power/dispel dice trying to dispel it.

The bonus - if I take Festus - I get it every single game


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> Hey squeek maybe you should have one for best damage spell for all round situations and best strategic spell for all manner of scenarios.


Good idea, it definitely sounds like an interesting thread I will put it up when I get a moment later, or you can if you would like? I am sure people get bored of seeing threads written by me all the time! :grin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I like all the Warriors of Chaos lores
Treason of Tzeentch is just funny :biggrin:


----------



## skadi (Dec 23, 2008)

without a doubt my favourite is tree-singing.
used tactically by a competent general it can let you focus a lot of your army on a small part of the enemy's, and you can cut off bits of his army by the power of the walking trees!


----------



## Ragnar4 (Jan 3, 2009)

purple sun of xerus from the WFB 4th ed days.. and it isn't even close?

Current spells. I've always loved the Tomb Kings movement spell..


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ragnar4 said:


> purple sun of xerus from the WFB 4th ed days.. and it isn't even close?


Oh god I miss that spell. I have wonderful memories of playing a wizard (and only a wizard) in a game at Games Day during 4th ed times.

Managed to somehow get my wizard side on to the enemy battle line and then rolled a purple sun down their line with total power.

Good memories


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

eadbut For the win


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Going to have to go with Death Frenzy. Great for any army particularly ones with low leadership. But can't imagine what it would do for a unit of saurus warriors with spears or something equally powerful.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't remember a name; but apparently the Daemons codex still has a spell to turn people into Horrors. I had 3 Lords of Change last edition, and got a goblin army to eat itself. Good times.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Would definatly have to be Waaaagh! If it gets off its a massive buff to your units.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Gift of Chaos, Its the gift that keeps on giving:biggrin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The Lore of Metal spell that melts their armour, I can just imagine these Bretonnian knights going "Hey, look at us with our masses of plate, we can take everything!"

Then the temperature slowly rises...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I just love braingobbler- making a unit of your choice take a panic test can be great, add it to the skullmantle arcane item for a -v1 1 modifier your laughing. Its just annoying that so many armies are undead or daemon.


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

For me it is definately Rot Glorious Rot, after it managed to take out 6 fantatics that were threatening to cause ALOT of pain.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Conflagruation of doom: 4 Power Dice

Commet of cassandra: 5 Power dice

Ecstatic Seizures: 3 Power Dice

Invocation of Nehek: 1 Power Dice

Raise Dead: Priceless. What says i love you more than a squad of 100 zombies charging your armies best squad? :hang1:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO, zombies getting the charge 
Think my record so far was 32 zombies killed in 1 assault phase (with their losing crumble thing).. man arent I glad my local players dont take units of 100.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Horror - i like to imagine that my Sorceress just opened a portal to hell and some troops fell in =)


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I think some of these spell picks are actually quite weak... especially the remains in play ones that can be dispelled in your opponent's turn. Flames of the phoenix is ok for the initial damage it causes, but later it stops you from casting any fresh spells, shutting down your own magic phase. Bears anger is a bit of a no-no, the enemy can dispel that in his turn and leave your character on his own. Best on characters who are already combat oriented, but it stops them using their magic weapon.

My pick is 'the beast cowers'. That spell is just pure win... you can shut down a 600 point character on flying creature, or assist your army in killing it close up by denying it attacks.


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this just for spells in the main rule book?


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

no its any spell


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

After having a couple of games against Dwarfs I have to admit to discovering a love of Cloying Quagmire. So brutal against them.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Since I'm an avid High Elf player, it only serves to make sense that my favorite spells would have to be:
-Shield of Saphery
-Courage of Aenarion

The combination of the two can make even a unit of Sword Masters withstand some nasty blows. I've seen my Sword Masters shed away enough impact hits and missile fire alone to make these two my favorite. Though they won't typically be game breakers, they've proven their worth to me.

Otherwise, Pandemonium (I'm American, remember!) has proven to be quite fun, especially so if combined with the Infernal Puppet. 

@ Vaul:
Every spell can pack a punch in certain situations, and every spell possesses an opportunity to be dispelled!:grin:

After all, as much as Infernal Gateway can break a game in a single (and lucky) casting, nothing draws out the dispel scroll like the stereotypical heavy hitter that it is. I feel the smaller spells are often the niftier spells, though they're far from powerful (typically). Portent of Far and Second Sign of Amul have also proven their worth. They're both often seen as nothing too threatening (in the early turns, that is) so they often make it past the dispel fury of my opponents, and they often compensate for my terrible luck with rolling!


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Gateway to Infinity is just awesome!


----------

